
An Introduction to Scientific Python (and a Bit of the Maths Behind It) - Jmoir
http://www.jamalmoir.com/2016/05/scientific-python-numpy.html
======
hchenji
What would be more interesting is the internals of numpy. What is it that
makes numpy 'blazing fast'?

Instead, there is only high school level math in the article, with dot
products and matrices and so on.

~~~
Jmoir
That is true, the maths is very basic and it doesn't go into why it's
blazingly fast. The reason for this is that it doesn't fit the idea of this
series at all.

However that would be an interesting post, it will be a good one to write, but
not part of this series.

Thanks!

